# Tank computers



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have noticed many of the larger tanks that people have around here have digital computers to control various aspects of their tanks. Lighting, CO2, water changes ect...

Are these very common? Where do you find them? Are they aquarium specific pieces of equipment or something that people have adopted to aquariums? What kind of costs are associated with them? Any other info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't know of anyone who uses a computer to do those things. The closest thing would be a ph timer connected to the Co2 solenoid, but that's a cake walk. I want to find a way to program one of those doggy robots to do my maintenance for me. Not really, but it would be nice.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/do-it-yourself/26482-another-diy-stand.html

This is the kind of thing I am talking about. Its the last picture. I am sure they aren't too common since I have only seen a few people with them, and only on the APC forums. I have seen about 2 or 3 here.


----------



## Dave_S (May 11, 2006)

Computers are a good example of a tool coming before the application. 35 years ago the though of a computer in every house was pointless. The thought of a computer in a wrist watch was insanity. I admire people with vision. Wish I had some. The primary reason I have a digital controller on my tank is I have fun with it. When the fun turns into useful then there is an added satisfaction. I wanted to start a post on the DIY section but this looks like a good time explain some of the benefits. Some of this stuff I’m doing now, some is in planning and some is for example. With the digital controller events can be scheduled like lighting, water changes, feeding, dosing. Sensors can read PH, temp. and take action. Most of my 120VAC devices are controlled by the controller. I do not control the canister filter and UV light as they run 7/24. One of the nice things about this kind of setup is once you have devices wired it’s very easy to change how they operate. For example. I’ve read that plants use oxygen at night and a heavily planted tank might cause the oxygen level to be a problem for the fish. So I run my air pump on a night schedule just to make sure the discus rest comfortably. There was a post about a month ago and somebody commented that they turn on air when the PH drops to low the help purge out some CO2. Good idea. But instead of grabbing a relay and wiring up an interlock all I had to do was add a logical OR to the pump control program. (If the schedule calls) OR (The PH drops to low) = turn on the air pump. Sounds complicated? It’s not – a peace of cake. I have a full evening so gota go. But there is lots more I could talk about. The down side of all this has been price. But there are ways to (EBAY is one) to get or build this stuff yourself. I would like the help others interested get started.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

joephys said:


> I have noticed many of the larger tanks that people have around here have digital computers to control various aspects of their tanks. Lighting, CO2, water changes ect...
> 
> Are these very common? Where do you find them? Are they aquarium specific pieces of equipment or something that people have adopted to aquariums? What kind of costs are associated with them? Any other info would be great. Thanks!


Here's a link to the US distributor for Aquatronicia http://www.aquariumobsessed.com/index.htm . The complete systems start at $699. Here's a list of what it can control http://www.aquatronica.com/eng/products/acq001.htm . Way too cool, Way too expensive for me


----------



## jbierce (May 11, 2006)

I like the Neptune system myself, but there are several excellent control units out there. Keep in mind that these are quite different from the stand-alone controllers like Pinpoint and Milwaukee. Those only perform a single task, while these multi-controllers keep an eye on everything and can use a variety of techniques to keep all the parameters in check. They don't seem to be used very often for planted tanks, but they're getting more common on reef tanks.

Here's a link to the Neptune controllers at Marine Depot. http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium_controllers_neptune_systems_aquacontroller.asp?CartId=

JBierce


----------



## aloha (Jun 2, 2005)

I think Joephys speaks of the aquarium controllers which lately become very popular in Europe, especially in marine and reef systems. I know a few people owing such an aquarium controller, using them even in fresh water tanks, controlling and monitoring ph, tds, redox, lights, temp, water level, moonlight etc.

You can see such products is on the following link http://www.iks-aqua.com.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

Call me insane but i have one of those (IKS) just for fun, i like the logging part, it will soon control dimming of the light as well.
But to be honest there is not much use for anything more than a co2 controller and a good timer (even without a co2 controler you will be fine).

http://zoone.se/main/blog/a-bit-crazy
http://zoone.se/main/blog/iks-running


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember Dupla had an automated system like Dave's to run a 90 gallon show tank.

It retailed for $10,000 including the tank and stand.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been using this PLC for a project at work and it is very nice to work with, i think with some additional amplifier circuits i think this would be quite easy to adapt to aquarium use as well (the 24V version has analog inputs).

http://www.attr.com/x10/al24mrd.htm


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I use the Neptune Aquacontroller and love it. I use it to control CO2, temp and lights.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think it would be great if someone developed a nitrate / phosphate monitor that would keep those at ideal levels at all times.


----------



## jbierce (May 11, 2006)

They do make nitrate controllers, but they're far beyond the price most people are willing to pay (thousands of dollars).

JBierce


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

jbierce said:


> They do make nitrate controllers, but they're far beyond the price most people are willing to pay (thousands of dollars).
> 
> JBierce


Yes, certainly beyond what I'm willing to pay.


----------



## jim Nunn (Apr 23, 2006)

I am using an Allen-Bradley Pico Controller on my main aquarium and plan to use one on the Planted Tank that I am setting up. The Pico is a small PLC (Program Logic Controller) and is not that difficult to program. I presently use it to control 3 sets of lights, Moonlights, indicates that I have low levels in the sump, Simi automatic water changes and control the filling of the sump. It can do other functions based on external sensors. 

When you consider the cost of several plug-in timers and relays the Pico is not that expensive. 

Jim


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all the replies, and the links.


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

NE said:


> Call me insane but i have one of those (IKS) just for fun, i like the logging part, it will soon control dimming of the light as well.
> But to be honest there is not much use for anything more than a co2 controller and a good timer (even without a co2 controler you will be fine).


Did you ever get the IKS to Dim your lights yet?

Profilux is currently engaged with a vendor that they will not name to make the New Dimming ballasts compatible with there unit.

I am going with the Profilux 2 for my rig, But am having a hard time getting ino on the wiring to the Dim Mod like the IKS. 5 wires are utilized for both the Profilux and IKS module i believe, and no one can give me an answer on the type of dimming ballasts that are compatible.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, there goes my idea I had last night!

I had thought how nice it would be to have a tank and a stand where you could have little push buttons or arrows to control dimming of the lights, raising and lowering CO2 injection, gH, KH, pH, etc., like a TV with all of the controls hidden behind a hinged flap. Maybe even have a remote control to it! HA! Something that could tell you your values (watts/gallon, pH readout, etc.) and add the appropriate nutrients and substances to up or lower values autmatically.

Looks like I'm a little behind in my thinking!!  Oh well! Maybe in a few decades these will be mass produced and affordable!


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

AMP said:


> Did you ever get the IKS to Dim your lights yet?
> 
> Profilux is currently engaged with a vendor that they will not name to make the New Dimming ballasts compatible with there unit.
> 
> I am going with the Profilux 2 for my rig, But am having a hard time getting ino on the wiring to the Dim Mod like the IKS. 5 wires are utilized for both the Profilux and IKS module i believe, and no one can give me an answer on the type of dimming ballasts that are compatible.


It works very well for me; here is a time lapse movie of it http://zoone.se/main/blog/a-new-day

All ballasts with analog input are compatible with the IKS module 1(0)-10V.


----------



## pnchowdary (Jul 27, 2006)

NE said:


> It works very well for me; here is a time lapse movie of it http://zoone.se/main/blog/a-new-day
> 
> All ballasts with analog input are compatible with the IKS module 1(0)-10V.


Great Setup and lovely angels. How much did it cost you for this special lighting setup?


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

pnchowdary said:


> Great Setup and lovely angels. How much did it cost you for this special lighting setup?


I got all the necessary equipment on order, to give you a perspective on ball park figures, The profilux is 600 and some change, Two T5 2X54W analog Ballasts 117, Bulbs 4ea, depending on your Mfg, 70, For me I added 2x150W HQI 8000K ADA's, 170, Dual electronic Ballast 114, Parabolic reflectors 90 USD, 4 Icecap Refectors and stand offs, 160, the aggravation getting it all wired and centered, 6 hrs.

Watching it all come into place, PRICELESS 

Anyway, As you can see it is a pretty pricey option, but in the end well worth it I believe.


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

pnchowdary said:


> Great Setup and lovely angels. How much did it cost you for this special lighting setup?


To expensive to think about, please dont tell my wife 

IKS Aquastar with all the modules (ph,temp, redox, cond, light), the pendant (4x54W T5), and the new dimmable ballasts ~ 1700-1800 USD


----------



## AMP (Nov 11, 2006)

I feel your Pain, I have been intercepting the CC statements to save face as well , Which Dimmable ballast did you go with, I am using the Sylvania PHO-DIM Quicktronics.


----------

